# THe REal Reason you became an EMT-B



## GoingLoud (Aug 19, 2009)

For anyone looking to get into being an EMT-b..please remember its just a stepping stone. You want action...be a medic. 

EMT-Bs mostly do transfers, dialysis runs, and taking old ladies home from the hospital. 

Why did i become an EMT? so i can chill out with a dvd player in my lap and eating free hospital food.


----------



## csly27 (Aug 19, 2009)

well I definaltly love helping people even though most of my pts dont even realize what is going on. Kinda sad really but at least I know that I am doing my part to make people a little more comfy. Also the free food is an added bonus I never knew about till I started working.


----------



## NJN (Aug 19, 2009)

:nosoupfortroll:

10 characters


----------



## GoingLoud (Aug 19, 2009)

I understand helping younger people. people who actually NEED assistance. 

For example, i know a crew that got called to a house for a tooth ache.

I do runs for people who are so demented that they don't even know what a human being looks like anymore! 

These people are circling the drain and suffering in ghetto *** nursing homes with bed sores the size of dinner plates. These people should have died years ago, but thanks to medical science they are now living in agony 10 years past their mark with out a clue on what it is to exist anymore.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 20, 2009)

GoingLoud said:


> I understand helping younger people. people who actually NEED assistance.
> 
> For example, i know a crew that got called to a house for a tooth ache.
> 
> ...



Who do you think you are? Wow! Someone that has passed an advanced first aid class has knowledge enough on whom should live or not. Good thing medical ethics is based upon several factors. 

R/r 911


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 20, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Who do you think you are? Wow! Someone that has passed an advanced first aid class has knowledge enough on whom should live or not. Good thing medical ethics is based upon several factors.
> 
> R/r 911



It is okay Rid... take a look at who you are replying too... everyone, including CLs are with you on this one...


----------



## surname_levi (Aug 20, 2009)

i was going to go into Fire Academy. class was full. sent me to EMT. found out i like medicine more.


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 21, 2009)

Needed a job where I wasn't locked up in a cubicle or office, was different everyday, had little supervision and had an occasional rush of adrenaline. This job fits every one of those.


----------



## k8ek8e (Aug 21, 2009)

surname_levi said:


> i was going to go into Fire Academy. class was full. sent me to EMT. found out i like medicine more.



The volunteer department I joined is having me go through Fire Academy. They said as of last month it's mandatory. What a great time to join. :wacko:  I can't complain though, the more training the better. I told em to bring it on.


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 21, 2009)

I grew up in the fire/ems service and stuck with it.  Plus, I spent a lot of time in ambulances and hospitals when I was a kid, so I guess I never left.

I'd say it's because I like people, but I really can't tolerate most civilians.


----------



## surname_levi (Aug 21, 2009)

k8ek8e said:


> The volunteer department I joined is having me go through Fire Academy. They said as of last month it's mandatory. What a great time to join. :wacko:  I can't complain though, the more training the better. I told em to bring it on.



mandatory to go through fire academy to be emt, or did i just read that wrong?


----------



## harkj (Aug 22, 2009)

i became an EMT because i love to help people, i need it to become a medic, and i love running calls (i run on an ALS truck) we run from between 8-16 calls in one 24 hr shift which i love doing and i love driving code 3!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone that loves running code 3 is a danger to themselves and the public.  Probably 99.9% possibly more get no benefit from a fast run to the hospital.  Plus it honestly saves almost no time.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Anyone that loves running code 3 is a danger to themselves and the public.  Probably 99.9% possibly more get no benefit from a fast run to the hospital.  Plus it honestly saves almost no time.



And the siren beats the hell out of your stereocilia


----------



## medic417 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And the siren beats the hell out of your stereocilia



Wonder if mine are gray?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wonder if mine are gray?



Probably the ones you have left.


----------



## el Murpharino (Aug 22, 2009)

harkj said:


> i became an EMT because...i love driving code 3!



The sirens go woo woo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnzw_i4YmKk


----------



## harkj (Aug 22, 2009)

well we have to run code 3 to every call that is an emergency im not talkin from the pt house to the hospital...


----------



## Sasha (Aug 22, 2009)

harkj said:


> well we have to run code 3 to every call that is an emergency im not talkin from the pt house to the hospital...



How are you driving code 3 when you're a student??


----------



## harkj (Aug 22, 2009)

i work for the ambulance service already and im on insurance ive been here for about 3 yrs i work as an emergency dispatcher but when people hurt their backs i usually 3rd ride to help left and help in the back or drive which ever is needed and sometimes i just 3rd ride to be with my friends when they ask me too


----------



## Summit (Aug 23, 2009)

I worked ambulance to be a better EMT.

*I became an EMT to be better at SAR*

I became SAR to better help my friends in the backcountry.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't stand being shackled to a desk or "death by cubicle" 

Oh and medicine is cool!  

Driving and trauma ... eh not so much


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

harkj said:


> i work for the ambulance service already and im on insurance ive been here for about 3 yrs i work as an emergency dispatcher but when people hurt their backs i usually 3rd ride to help left and help in the back or drive which ever is needed and *sometimes i just 3rd ride to be with my friends when they ask me too*



Wtf? Working on an ambulance isn't social hour.


----------



## MrsMedic (Aug 23, 2009)

I started looking into being an EMT because I was tired of college and wanted to get started in a career that did not involve a cubicle. 

Then I absolutly fell in love with it. I want to go on to be a paramedic after I get my feet wet. From there who knows.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

Vulpes00 said:


> I started looking into being an EMT because I was tired of college and wanted to get started in a career that did not involve a cubicle.
> 
> Then I absolutly fell in love with it. I want to go on to be a paramedic after I get my feet wet. From there who knows.



If you plan to stay in EMS do your patients a favor and get started on Paramedic right now.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 23, 2009)

I have two cousins that were FDNY EMS medics, who later left for a well paying hospital. They gave me the straight story as to what I could expect, and that they could help me get on at their hosp so I could make serious bank. 

I knew that as an EMT, I could go to RN school on a decent salary, go up to medic and make money hand over fist, and do an online bridge to RN if I so choose.

Helping people in distress give me a sense of fufillment and pride, and I don't particularly care for working indoors. If you work nights in the ghetto, you get to see a lot of wild, crazy, off the wall stuff. Beats sitting in a cubicle,  doing heavy physical labor all day long or otherwise being on your feet constantly for hours on end.


----------



## atropine (Aug 23, 2009)

I wanted to make lots of money without getting a four year degree, so far so good


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 23, 2009)

I got in it for the hot EMS chicks ... oh and the warm vomit of some drunk running down my arm and into my gloves.


----------



## thatgirl00 (Aug 24, 2009)

Um well..

I know that EMT's and Paramedics saved my brothers life when he had his horrible accident.. though he cannot walk, he is still alive because whoever responded to the call got him to where he needed to be.

Also my dad has suffered many heart attacks and angina(?) attacks and I specifically remember sitting on the couch next to him while the EMTs assessed him one time.. I was like 15 or something then.

I am not an EMTb yet but I will (hopefully) pass this class and be successful with mastering the skills... and then be able to play a part in helping to save someone else's brother or dad


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 24, 2009)

Always wanted to be a doctor/fire fighter/paramedic as a kid. Go figure parents talked me out of med school as I got into junior high, high school; told me to be a pharmacist (sorry standing behind a counter is boring) and fire fighter/ medic fell by the way side and got lost.

I've always had this urge to find a profession that helped people. lol even my ex gf's when i BS and reminisced with friends they had some "help/save me" factor that attracted me to them. 

Well after one of those "where the f* is my life going" talk with a friend at a dive bar one night. she asked the right questions and EMT/Medic/Fire came right back into my head. Took the class, and the rest is history. I feel home.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 24, 2009)

The same three reasons everyone does it: money, power, and chicks.  Oh, and having access to an unlimited free supply of KY jelly without people at the drug store asking all sorts of uncomfortable questions.  :lol:  (KIDDING BTW)

But seriously, if I hadn't started in EMS when I did how else would I get to use the "best pickup line ever" (according to several of my female friends)? 
Me: "I'm an EMT and I think your nose is broken." 
Girl: "No :censored::censored::censored::censored:, Sherlock."
Ah....the sweet start of an almost two year relationship.  How many guys can claim to have picked up a girl by accidentally breaking her nose and then having HER call you for a date because you were "such a gentleman about the whole thing"?


----------



## Melclin (Aug 24, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> Can't stand being shackled to a desk or "death by cubicle"



I hear that. 


Some of my year 11 biology class had a clinical focus and I loved it. Haven't stopped loving it. A couple of my teachers used to say I should be a doctor because I was arrogant/clever and I had atrocious handwriting...sure showed them :unsure:

+Plus I quite like driving. Clears my head. But I was hardly going to be a taxi driver. 

Whats with the abundance of "why are you an EMT" threads lately? This guy was clearly trolling...but still.


----------



## Melclin (Aug 24, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> But seriously, if I hadn't started in EMS when I did how else would I get to use the "best pickup line ever" (according to several of my female friends)?
> Me: "I'm an EMT and I think your nose is broken."
> Girl: "No :censored::censored::censored::censored:, Sherlock."
> Ah....the sweet start of an almost two year relationship.  How many guys can claim to have picked up a girl by accidentally breaking her nose and then having HER call you for a date because you were "such a gentleman about the whole thing"?



Man that sounds like something I'd do. "Hey can I buy you a..." *SMACK*. 

I'm sure in the process I would break my own nose on my pocket protector.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 24, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> How many guys can claim to have picked up a girl by accidentally breaking her nose and then having HER call you for a date because you were "such a gentleman about the whole thing"?



sounds desperate...



Just saying


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 24, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> sounds desperate...
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying


Not exactly.  She was well off (from a money standpoint....father was a doc who ran a group practice), very pretty, bright, no major personality issues that became apparent even after two years.  In fact, if it wasn't for the opposite directions we were headed in life I probably would have stayed with her for a lot longer.  That doesn't sound like someone who is exactly desperate for attention from the opposite sex.  She just seemed to value being treated well and respectfully rather than being treated like a piece of arm candy like a lot of guyser seemed to treat her sisters and like she had been treated before.


----------



## harkj (Aug 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Wtf? Working on an ambulance isn't social hour.



no its not but i dont mind helping out when my FRIEND has been on a truck for 72 hrs and they are tired and worn out and they need the extra help. I dont know about your company but at the one i work for when someone needs help you help them!


----------



## mikeN (Aug 24, 2009)

I did wheelchair transports[chair car] for my company during school breaks.  I dropped out of my college and at this point I became a full timer and my company offered to pay for my EMT course.  Before that I really never thought about becoming an EMT.  It just kind of happened.  Now I'm done with medic school and I just have to take my state written test.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 24, 2009)

the reason i became a EMT-B was because i was in pursuit of becoming a firefighter, and i figured it would look better...  BUT after attending the class i was so interested in emergency medicine itself i just dropped the idea of becoming a firefighter and i told myself i would become a paramedic... unfortunately the school was expensive and they required that i be an EMT-B for a year... and i was only 18 at the time... so i joined the US Navy as a hospital corpsman... now i am even more passionate about medicine... and will get my AS in para-medicine once i get out...


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 24, 2009)

Because fire requires it, at minimum.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 24, 2009)

negative sir...

the tucson fire department i was looking at for joining does not require an EMT-B cert they do it in the academy. but they are one of the few.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 25, 2009)

harkj said:


> i became an EMT because i love to help people, i need it to become a medic, and i love running calls (i run on an ALS truck) we run from between 8-16 calls in one 24 hr shift which i love doing and i love driving code 3!



WE call these people adrenoline junkies.


----------



## mikeN (Aug 25, 2009)

I could care less about driving with lights on.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 25, 2009)

harkj can enjoy all the adrenaline filled lights and sirens runs as he wants, who cares as long as he is providing good PT care??


----------



## harkj (Aug 25, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> harkj can enjoy all the adrenaline filled lights and sirens runs as he wants, who cares as long as he is providing good PT care??


 
why thank i do enjoy adrenaline and respect it as well im here for the patients, code 3 is just bonus


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 25, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> harkj can enjoy all the adrenaline filled lights and sirens runs as he wants, who cares as long as he is providing good PT care??



But if he is driving he can't do patient care.


----------



## harkj (Aug 25, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> But if he is driving he can't do patient care.



well considering we drive "code 3" to the pt house or where ever they are, get on scene get the pt in the truck im in the back and i help the paramedic with whatever they need... now on the way to the hospital i either drive or are in the back due to the fact im a student not an emt yet (i third ride alot due to injuries of crew or ect. i have third rode the past 3 yrs)... but wait i thought this thread was about why emt-b the real reason... so when i tell people the real reason i get harped on because i tell the truth... everyone i work with except for a few like to drive code 3 not because they are maniacs its just another part of the job you either like it or you dont its personal preference...


----------



## villagegirl127 (Aug 26, 2009)

thatgirl00 said:


> Um well..
> 
> I know that EMT's and Paramedics saved my brothers life when he had his horrible accident.. though he cannot walk, he is still alive because whoever responded to the call got him to where he needed to be.
> 
> ...



I hear you on that one...paramedics saved my brother's life too when he was in a horrible accident.  He was in a coma for three months.  If it wasn't for the quick thinking of the paramedics when he was posturing at the scene of the accident, my bro wouldn't be here today.  When he was in the coma, I made the decision to get into healthcare in some way shape or form...its taken 7 years, but I'm finally doing it- I start my EMT-B in a week, and then will continue on to paramedic, then the goal is to do the medic to RN bridge program and work in ICU or with TBI patients.  Good for you!!!  I wish you well !


----------



## KillTank (Aug 26, 2009)

GoingLoud said:


> For anyone looking to get into being an EMT-b..please remember its just a stepping stone. You want action...be a medic.
> 
> EMT-Bs mostly do transfers, dialysis runs, and taking old ladies home from the hospital.
> 
> Why did i become an EMT? so i can chill out with a dvd player in my lap and eating free hospital food.



I had a basic tell me the same thing. I quote " I am Just a basic with a knowledge of an intermediate going to school to be a paramedic". later on that day he showed me his super intermediate skills when he attempted to take a blood pressure but couldn't figure out which way to turn the valve on the BP pump let alone hold it right side up. 

I am an EMT-B and I seen a lot of action. I run with a paramedic or a Intermediate. I take the basic transfers and he takes the really ugly ones. B)


----------



## KillTank (Aug 26, 2009)

harkj said:


> well considering we drive "code 3" to the pt house or where ever they are, get on scene get the pt in the truck im in the back and i help the paramedic with whatever they need... now on the way to the hospital i either drive or are in the back due to the fact im a student not an emt yet (i third ride alot due to injuries of crew or ect. i have third rode the past 3 yrs)... but wait i thought this thread was about why emt-b the real reason... so when i tell people the real reason i get harped on because i tell the truth... everyone i work with except for a few like to drive code 3 not because they are maniacs its just another part of the job you either like it or you dont its personal preference...



you been a emt student for 3 years?


----------



## bunkie (Aug 27, 2009)

Killtank: El Paso, holy moses. Lived there 3 years. I'm sure ya'll run ragged. What area do you run mostly? Lived on the west side before moving to NE. The husband was stationed at Bliss.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 27, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> WE call these people adrenoline junkies.



Emergency services typically attract type A personalities, who are typically aggressive, assertive, thrill seeking, risk takers, and may be prone to substance abuse. 

I'm an adrenaline junkie myself. I worked as a bouncer for several latin, carribean, and hip hop clubs, as I know that things would pop off frequently. I've competed in Brazilizn jiu-Jitsu and shootfights. I love to surf double to triple overhead when the hurricanes send good swell. I get excited when tones for a box alarm drop. A good, exciting EMS run will keep me buzzed for the rest of the shift.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 28, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Killtank: El Paso, holy moses. Lived there 3 years. I'm sure ya'll run ragged. What area do you run mostly? Lived on the west side before moving to NE. The husband was stationed at Bliss.



We run El paso County. horizon, soccorro, clint, fabens, canuntio, and montana vista. ^_^


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

KillTank said:


> We run El paso County. horizon, soccorro, clint, fabens, canuntio, and montana vista. ^_^



I have respect abound for you my friend. :wacko:

One of my instructors told us why she learned CPR. Her son wasn't breathing and she didn't know CPR. He ended up being fine thanks to a neighbor who did, had RSV. So right after that, she learned CPR. Four years later she had her daughter. She had a gut feeling to check on her during her nap. She was face down and not breathing. She did CPR but her daughter died of SIDS anyway.  A terrible thing to face but I admired her ability to speak so openly of it and share such a tender spot with our group. It's wonderful that she honors her daughter's memory in such a way.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 28, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I have respect abound for you my friend. :wacko:
> 
> One of my instructors told us why she learned CPR. Her son wasn't breathing and she didn't know CPR. He ended up being fine thanks to a neighbor who did, had RSV. So right after that, she learned CPR. Four years later she had her daughter. She had a gut feeling to check on her during her nap. She was face down and not breathing. She did CPR but her daughter died of SIDS anyway.  A terrible thing to face but I admired her ability to speak so openly of it and share such a tender spot with our group. It's wonderful that she honors her daughter's memory in such a way.



LOL thanks. We use old school equipment and we get real dirty. people love driving cars into the ditch that runs next to Alameda so we always get funny looks from people in the ER when we are covered up to our waste in mud.

That is a very terrible thing to hear. I believe that deaths and significant injuries to babies and infants are the worse to cope with in the medical field or any field period. Im happy to hear though that she is willing to share her experience so that people will be more willing to learn CPR and first aid.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 28, 2009)

The reason I became an EMT. I was at a concert and seen 3 kids go down in front of me. I did not have any training what so ever and at the time I was just a Correctional officer. I noticed no one was helping them. I ran up to one of the kids and began shaking him. He was responsive but was very confused. I had a bystander call for help as I kept shaking on his shoulders and trying to talk to him. I looked over and noted that the 2 others kids where sitting on the floor but breathing heavily but I knew my main concern was this little kid in front of me. I stayed there with him till fire got there and put him on O2. A few weeks later I witnessed a MVA on the freeway. A small suv was clipped and caused it to flip twice. It landed on its wheels. I parked about 200 feet or so infront of it and ran over to the vehicle. I opened the front door and began asking if the driver was ok. She sat there and looked at me and began to cry but could not speak. I told her to stay still. I called 911 and gave the operator directions to the scene. I sat there with the driver and tried to keep her calm as much as possible by asking questions about her, her family, her pets, anything that would keep her relaxed. 2 off duty firefighters arrived and immediately took C-spine and began getting a history on her. I then stayed till i gave a police report of what I seen. 

This is when I realized I wanted to become a EMT. I love helping people and being there for them mentally and physically. I would never consider myself a hero nor a live saver. I am human like every other person on this planet that helps my fellow man, woman, child and would expect the same in my time of need.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

KillTank said:


> The reason I became an EMT. I was at a concert and seen 3 kids go down in front of me. I did not have any training what so ever and at the time I was just a Correctional officer. I noticed no one was helping them. I ran up to one of the kids and began shaking him. He was responsive but was very confused. I had a bystander call for help as I kept shaking on his shoulders and trying to talk to him. I looked over and noted that the 2 others kids where sitting on the floor but breathing heavily but I knew my main concern was this little kid in front of me. I stayed there with him till fire got there and put him on O2. A few weeks later I witnessed a MVA on the freeway. A small suv was clipped and caused it to flip twice. It landed on its wheels. I parked about 200 feet or so infront of it and ran over to the vehicle. I opened the front door and began asking if the driver was ok. She sat there and looked at me and began to cry but could not speak. I told her to stay still. I called 911 and gave the operator directions to the scene. I sat there with the driver and tried to keep her calm as much as possible by asking questions about her, her family, her pets, anything that would keep her relaxed. 2 off duty firefighters arrived and immediately took C-spine and began getting a history on her. I then stayed till i gave a police report of what I seen.
> 
> This is when I realized I wanted to become a EMT. I love helping people and being there for them mentally and physically. I would never consider myself a hero nor a live saver. I am human like every other person on this planet that helps my fellow man, woman, child and would expect the same in my time of need.



Thats a great and genuine reason to get into it. Did you ever find out what happened to the kids?


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been figuring out how to answer this question as its extremely long, drawn out and complicated.  So nutshelling it. Wanted to be a cop more then anything. Wanted to go K9 Narcotics. Was training up for the Sheriffs Department when I found out I had PKD. Was told by the recruiter at the department medical wouldn't take anyone with a life threatening genetic disease. So after several weeks of moping and pouting I realized that I could still help in another way. I've always had a natural ability towards medicine so I thought long and hard about being an ER nurse. The more I thought about it the more I wanted to be a paramedic, as close to the front lines as I could get. So here I am. Wanting to help the way that suits me and my personality best without my little "disease" getting in the way. :glare:


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Aug 28, 2009)

To play with the lights and sirens. DUH !  lol

Two years ago I had a bad car accident. Was driving down a back road, road turned right, as I turned the car started to slide. Ended up losing control and hitting a tree. 

Broke my R femur in 3 places (got a metal rod for this one), fractured my R tibia rite at the top where it widens (3 bolts here), and a hair line fracture just under my L elbow (turns out auto glass is harder to break than i thought). Worst of all, the 2000 Ford Mustang I was driving was totaled. 

I want to do something for other people. plus it seems like a job i would like.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 29, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Thats a great and genuine reason to get into it. Did you ever find out what happened to the kids?



No i never did :unsure:


----------



## Mike321 (Aug 29, 2009)

I took EMT-B because it's required where I live for fire. When I was a kid I wanted to be either an alligator wrestler or a fireman. (fire pays better).

After taking the EMT-B course I learned that I really enjoy ems. Hopefully after fire school I can go through medic.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 29, 2009)

ahhh dude... you should have gone the alligator wrestler route!!!


----------



## Simusid (Sep 1, 2009)

The reasons I became an EMT:

1)  I never want to be in a situation where I did not know what to do...even the most basic stuff.  So EMT-B was for *me* (and my family/friends)

2)  I've been on the board of directors for our local EMS for years but only on the business end of things.  I knew basically nothing about what "they" did and I felt very disconnected from our actual mission.  The best way to serve the *town* was for me to get appropriately trained.


----------



## Mike321 (Sep 1, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> ahhh dude... you should have gone the alligator wrestler route!!!



Well I only thought that was cool until I was about 10. My parents took me to this indian alligator zoo thing when I was real young. The guy let me jump on top of a gator and hold it's jaws shut in front of the crowd, I thought it was the coolest thing in the world. (Thinking back now that gator was probably drugged up pretty good)


----------



## KillTank (Sep 2, 2009)

Simusid said:


> The reasons I became an EMT:
> 
> 1)  I never want to be in a situation where I did not know what to do...even the most basic stuff.  So EMT-B was for *me* (and my family/friends)
> 
> 2)  I've been on the board of directors for our local EMS for years but only on the business end of things.  I knew basically nothing about what "they" did and I felt very disconnected from our actual mission.  The best way to serve the *town* was for me to get appropriately trained.



I wish my office boss and billing person would become an EMT so they would get a hint on how tough we have it. I love reason #2 good job!


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 2, 2009)

KillTank said:


> I wish my office boss and billing person would become an EMT so they would get a hint on how tough we have it. I love reason #2 good job!


 
I'm sure they think the same of EMTs at times.   Imagine the headaches and hassles they must go through especially when paperwork is improperly filled out by EMTs.   They are also trusting you have done everything you said on that form.  In some areas companies have been so desparate to get lazy EMTs to do their job they have to pay them for each Patient Information and Care Report they fill out "correctly".   Some EMTs don't realize how much money they cause a company to lose if they can not be reimbursed due to sloppy work.


----------



## JB42 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lights and sirens....

h34r:


Really, to try something new. I had friends who were volunteer and full-time at various places and I decided to give it a shot based on their descriptions of EMS.

The bonus of it all is I get to help people. I even enjoyed the dialysis derby when I was working BLS IFT.


----------



## HokieEMT (Sep 3, 2009)

Funny thing is I swore as a kid I would never enter medicine because my parents turned me off of it with their nightly dinner table discussions.  My dad is an Emergency Medicine PA and former Paramedic/Firefighter.  My mom is an RN and has done it all lol.  

I became an EMT because:
- I am embedded with a need to serve the community.

- It felt like a switch was thrown and all the sudden I wanted to be an EMT

- Finally, it runs in my blood.  Just about every male with my last name in my dad's family has been in Fire/EMS whether it be volunteer or career.  We have one more to make the cycle complete, my 18yo cousin.


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 7, 2009)

Everything I'm saying is true!!!!

To sound good:
Because I wanted to serve my community and I enjoy helping others. EMS just sort of came naturally so-to-speak (as in, the practicals and book material were very easy for me to learn and I care about my pt.) 

To still be honest but not sound so good:
I needed the college credit and EMS was an option as an elective for me. The past 5 generations of my family have worked in EMS anyways so I felt a little obligated. 
I needed something to do LOL. 

But truth be told, I do love the EMS field and it's definitely my passion. I have no intentions of ever stopping on my own free will.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 7, 2009)

Because its a prereq for paramedic school!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> Because its a prereq for paramedic school!



Don't laugh.  This is the real reason I became an EMT-B!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

My real reason... because there's a long waitlist to get into nursing school.

And medic school requiring it helped too


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My real reason... because there's a long waitlist to get into nursing school.



Exactly my reason. Had I been more patient or the nursing school waitlist been shorter, I wouldn't have touched EMS. I wish instead of going into EMT school I had taken the time to do some sciences or something.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Exactly my reason. Had I been more patient or the nursing school waitlist been shorter, I wouldn't have touched EMS. I wish instead of going into EMT school I had taken the time to do some sciences or something.



I've been wishing that lately as well. But in the end, medic school (and the AAS to go with it) will wind up helping me get into nursing school quicker than just being on the waitlist.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 8, 2009)

When I was growing up, I dreamed about becoming a K9 cop (having a father that is a cop may have helped with that).  Once out of high school, I started going to school for my criminal justice degree not knowing a thing about the EMS field.  Then one day, as I was taking my 92 year old grandmother to the hospital to see her optometrist, she tripped and fell taking a chunk of skin off her arm.





  Thank god we were at the hospital, because I had no clue what to do and I was kind of freaking out.  Since I was the only person in my family that could take her to all of her appointments, I wanted to make sure if she fell again like this, I would know what to do.  So I went to the Red Cross and became a First Responder.  Once I completed the course I wanted to learn more about the EMS field.  But one month later, my grandmother fainted in her house and was unable to get back up.  Thank god she had life assist (remember the, “I've fallen and I can't get up” commercial, without that she would have been help less until someone came over to visit her.  I do believe it saved her life).  I ran over to her house and I started asking her SAMPLE questions.  Running throw everything I learned from my First Responder class kept from freaking out. This is when I wanted to become an EMT

I am now and EMT-B and pursuing my Paramedic certification because of my grandmother and for my grandmother.  Plus I love helping people.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't really remember if I posted in this thread already.  I looked through the posts, but didn't see anything from me.  If I missed it, you have permission to berate me 

Anyways, for me, public service has always been a calling.  I was originally going to be a cop, but decided against it for personal reasons.  I still wanted to do something in the public service field, so I decided I would go be an EMT.  I had little interest in being a firefighter.

I am attracted to many things about EMS: the camaraderie, the excitement, the professional atmosphere, the uniforms, the equipment.  The list goes on and on.

But it's more than just superficial reasons like those.  I also really like to help people.  It's something that I have enjoyed all my life.  Doing a job where I can help people will be great.

Also, I am fascinated by the study of medicine.  I enjoy reading about it, learning about it, and watching shows about it.  Almost anything about medicine interests me.  Add to that and everything else the fact that I do not want to do a normal desk job, and you will see that EMS is the perfect job for me.

Of course, I do plan on becoming a medic, not just staying as an EMT.


----------



## Aiden (Sep 8, 2009)

Well since I was a kid i said I'd be a cop. Well I graduated, scheduled my classes, then about 2 weeks before my classes I became intrigued with the fire fighting field. I realized I wanted to help people more than anything. So I officially started trying to become a fire fighter, I want to be a paramedic first also, but in order to be a paramedic I have to be an emt basic..so thats the point I'm at right now, becoming and emt-b


----------



## pechens16 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am right now training to become a firefighter and soon to become a EMT I have already gone thro the class at my school called the Delaware Area Career Center in Ohio. But the writen testing was to hard for me. So I have to retake the class. Which I am happy to do. I am doing this because I have a past of depression and of things that has happen to me. My life was saved my EMT doctors and firefighters in 2008. I was 15 years old. I came close to dieing and my life was saved. I thank everyone who helped me in that time. I never figured out the department that came that morning on may 15th 2008. My guess was Orange Township Fire Department but im not so sure about that. But i wanna say thanks to all of you!


----------



## MasterIntubator (Mar 4, 2011)

I originally wanted to be an OB doc... then I saw reality in the OB ER.... not what my teenage mind thought of at the time. So then it was trauma surgery.... I did'nt have 15 years of schooling willing to give...  paramedic seemed more realistic.  
I still get to touch people and stick things in holes.  I have been happy ever since.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Mar 4, 2011)

Since I am not sure if I have posted yet in this thread before it was resurrected, I will go ahead and lay my reason out on the line. The reason that I became an EMT-IV (lowest level of licensure Tennessee offers at the EMT level, excluding some fire depts that do in house EMT-B) was because I thought it would be good training for me to take before I went into the USAF to become a PJ. To make a long story short, I got burned (really, 2nd and 3rd degree over 33% of my body) two weeks before I was to ship for basic and so I went to work in the EMS field because the AF told me that I could never do Pararescue due to the scarring on my lungs.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2011)

I decided to become a EMT B because I wanted to be able to volunteer as something other than a sand bag stacker during bad times. I had no intention whatsoever of being anything more than a basic, but now that I've been a basic for about 6 months I'm already thinking about going to the next level. Kind of a bug that gets in you I guess.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 4, 2011)

Because the fire department I was with said you had to or would lose your job.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 4, 2011)

I spent most of my life wanting to become an officer in the army of navy. My grandfather was in the navy during WWII and I was mesmerized by his war stories as a kid. When I grew up a bit I was still attracted to the idea of decision making under pressure and experiences that were meaningful and at the various emotional extremes. 

Then in year 10 I discovered two things. Punk rock and biology. I loved biology and at my high school our biology classes had oddly clinical focus. So medicine became the dream. After a while the punk rock lifestyle of sex, drugs and rock 'n roll (READ: No sex, some rock 'n roll and lots of drugs) got to me a bit. Having always been a total nerd, my grades were still good but not high enough for medicine (you do medicine straight out of high school here in Aus and your grades have to be absurdly perfect), so I thought about the combination of extreme experiences, decision making under pressure and medical crap, and a paramedic degree popped into my head.    

Being too lazy to write the application essay for paramedics, I started a science degree instead, realized research was not for me, had a brief stint in ICU owing to my drug and alcohol abuse, got clean and motivated, and returned to the paramedic degree the next year. 

Four years on I can't think how it could have worked out better.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 4, 2011)

Because Chicks in uniform are freaking hot


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 4, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Because Chicks in uniform are freaking hot



They must use a different uniform company in Austin because the ones around here could make Megan Fox look like a 5...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I'd usually go for chicks in scrubs before chicks in EMS field uniforms... I agree with usalsfyre


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 4, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> They must use a different uniform company in Austin because the ones around here could make Megan Fox look like a 5...




that's kind of confusing...


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 4, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> that's kind of confusing...



5 out of 10. But I don't think the "Urkle" pants that pass for female EMT uniforms are very attractive.

(looks around to make sure Mrs. usalsfyre isn't present)
Now, the female residents at CMC Dallas on the other hand...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 4, 2011)

maybe i'm just attracted to the combination of trauma shears and...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> maybe i'm just attracted to the combination of trauma shears and...



trauma shears and boobs? It's ok you can say it  For me, I usually love going to the pedi floors of a major hospital. For whatever reason all the cute nurses and residents are on a pedi service.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2011)

I had no clue what I wanted to do in high school when I was applying for colleges, so I did a work experience program through my school at an auto shop, and that wasn't for me. The next semester I said why not and did the work program through my school with the local EMS agency and it was a rapid downhill slide from there  My other option was nursing, which I still am considering in a year or so once I get my EMT-P, then possibly toughing it out and working in the ED/ICU and shooting for the stars with a HEMS job...

I agree with the cuties working on the pedi floors, and agree that EMS uniforms do not do the females wearing them justice!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 5, 2011)

Wanted to be a hose monkey. Took basic, found it easy. Took medic because I thought it would help with the job hunt, fell in love. Now I find myself constantly reading and trying to excel, and in the process applying to a BSN school  Probably more to come after that, too......

Oh, and chicks in uniform and in scrubs are equally attractive  What's the male equivalent of the female "badge bunny"... Lol


----------



## Melclin (Mar 5, 2011)

Scrubs...are you kidding me? You people are idiots.

Uniforms hands down. 

Just between you, me and the internet, blondes look especially good in our dark blue uniforms. But I'm too professional to notice. B)


----------



## Edb211 (Mar 5, 2011)

we get free hospital food?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 5, 2011)

Edb211 said:


> we get free hospital food?



After working in a hospital, that falls into the 'con' catagory. Ugh..


----------



## Bon-Tech (Mar 7, 2011)

for the cable tv back at the station, duh...


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 7, 2011)

It is weird that I would just notice this thread for the first time today, when it was only just earlier today that I realized the real reason I got into EMS at all.

It also explains why I've always felt a pull to somehow specialize in pediatrics, whether my long-term desire to become a pediatric critical care transport nurse, or my short-term desire to get on the pediatric or neonatal transport team as a driver. I thought kids were more important to me, that I wanted to be part of a team doing something with kids.

What I came to realize today, is that it isn't kids in general I'm trying to save. It's two kids in particular that I'm trying to save, which I will never be able to do because they never got the chance to exist. The law says they were never real, but I still feel that I'm responsible for their deaths. I can't save them but maybe I can be a part of saving other kids, and maybe that will mean something.

Some, probably most of you can figure out what I'm talking about, what it is I'm not saying. That's about as close as I come to talking about that part of my past, and I hope it will be understood and respected that that's as far as I want it to go.


----------



## spike91 (Mar 8, 2011)

I became an EMT not for the less than emergent calls we take on a daily basis, but for the calls that come out as another ordinary ailment that turn into full codes, where I'm the only thing between someone's loved one and death. Like today. What was a 71yo fallen dispatch turned out to be a 71yo with AMS who coded right in front of me with her daughter and 15 year old granddaughter right next to me. While we weren't able to save her, I spent what felt like a hell of a long time doing everything I could and helping my medic do everything he could to save her. And when that failed, I spent a good thirty minutes in the ER consoling the daughter as they worked on her in the ER. 

So ya, maybe I don't get to push narcs or meds, start IVs, etc, but we still make our mark. And I'm more than happy with it so far.


----------



## Bullets (Mar 8, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Oh, and having access to an unlimited free supply of KY jelly without people at the drug store asking all sorts of uncomfortable questions.  :lol:  (KIDDING BTW)



Im not kidding, this is a mjor perk, and not just for the obvious reasons

And there aint nothing hotter then a nice girl bending over to lace up her duty boots...something about a girl in combat boots just does it

oh and something about helping people and all that jazz...But i really is something that i started as a pssing interest and has become a passion. I will go get my P someday, probably when the PD pays for it, looks like next year(fingers crossed)


----------



## Wildland FF (Mar 8, 2011)

I work on an Engine out in the Forest.  Every time we get a medical call, I was the designated person to do "traffic control".   I hate doing traffic control.


----------



## calebsheltonmed23 (Mar 12, 2011)

For the babes!  lol.  There is nothing like seeing a good looking gal get off the ambulance in a uniform!  I did it because I've always been into medicine and the good ole adrenalin rush.  I like helping people too, just some of them get on my nerves.  But who does'nt, right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 12, 2011)

cant do a job where i sit in an office all day. i like to be outdoors in the different environments. had a couple of stuff that happened when i was younger and decided to become a firefighter. learned that you have to be an  EMT-B to be a firefighter. and then i heard some other info along the lines of "since i dont have any relatives in the fire service its gonna be hard for me to get hired as just an EMT-B firefighter. so i have to become a medic"


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Mar 12, 2011)

My dad was an EMT when I was younger, which influenced me into the job. One thing he said that I will always remember was "its a great feeling when a complete stranger calls 911 asking for your help". I got my basic cert at 18, and now two years later Im working on my paramedic. I dont really see EMS as a job, more like a hobby I get paid to do. That's my story...


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 12, 2011)

..for the pay of course "E.arn M.oney S.leeping.. bahahah.

of course i dont get paid just yet, bc i am but a volunteer & love every minute of it.

i became an emt, because i like being out in the field, & helping people. As soon as i have a few years under my belt, i plan on getting my PHRN cert (pre hospital RN) & eventually when im super duper awesome life flight.

i may even get my medic cert if im feeling really ambitious-


----------



## SeeNoMore (Mar 23, 2011)

I became an EMT based on overly romantic notions of what EMTs do. Then compounded the error by going to Paramedic school based on overly romantic notions of what Paramedics do. I assume I will continue to repeat this basic error until I become a DR based on romantic assumptions of what they do. And then quit medecine to become a roofer. <_<


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 25, 2011)

SeeNoMore said:


> I became an EMT based on overly romantic notions of what EMTs do. Then compounded the error by going to Paramedic school based on overly romantic notions of what Paramedics do. I assume I will continue to repeat this basic error until I become a DR based on romantic assumptions of what they do. And then quit medecine to become a roofer. <_<



Lmaooooo!


----------



## steveshurtleff (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in the process of becoming one because 15 years chained to a repair bench with printers and computers on it really got old.


----------



## Raffie (Mar 26, 2011)

Definitely just the sheer feeling of accomplishment you get after running a 911 call. Goodness, that feels so good. That, and the look on little kid's faces when they see you enter a room in full uniform, that's more than enough to make my day right there. Makes me feel like a true hero.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 26, 2011)

Raffie said:


> Definitely just the sheer feeling of accomplishment you get after running a 911 call. Goodness, that feels so good. That, and the look on little kid's faces when they see you enter a room in full uniform, that's more than enough to make my day right there. Makes me feel like a true hero.



 Either you're a newbie or a narcissist or both.  The "feeling of accomplishment" will fade with time.  After one, five, ten or fifteen years (in other words, however long it takes one to mature enough to realize that "good calls" are a bad thing for the patient) the feeling of accomplishment comes from getting through a shift without having to touch a patient.  The only truly good shifts are when no one needs us because that means no one is that sick, in that much pain or suffering that much.  

Maybe it's the burnout talking but it scares me to hear people talk about how some aspect of this job "makes me feel like a true hero" or the "sheer feeling of accomplishment you get after running a 911 call".  The former is a sign of an unbalanced and unchecked ego normally because the only truly functional definition of a hero is someone who can control their emotions well enough to function in situations where other people panic and not let anyone else realize your just as scared as they are.  If you're not scared or frightened or otherwise bothered by the suffering of another person or animal, then you're a sociopath.  There are few things as insulting as being labeled a hero for simply doing one's job, except for seeing someone label themselves as such just because they think they look neat in the uniform.    

The latter sort of comment about feeling a sense of accomplishment is a sign that one does not fully grasp the gravity of the situations they are being charged with tending to.  There are precious few situations where we make one iota of difference so it is a very smug attitude to feel self-congratulatory over simple things.  Most of what we do is simply the professional manifestation of the standards expected from good persons in the vast majority of cultures.  I will freely admit that the only reason I remain in health care in any capacity is because it makes me feel good to take care of people who need it, when it comes to medical crises ("running a 911 call" as you so eloquently put it) those are the calls that should give one pause to consider what they have just witnessed not give them reason to clap themselves on the back over every last call.  If the feeling you're describing doesn't come from tending to every patient you encounter, then you might just want to take an introspective look at yourself and question why it has to be exciting or thrilling to invoke the positive response you should get from helping your fellow man.   

Like I said, the best calls are the ones where the patient never has to go to the hospital and the best shifts are the ones where no one gets sick or hurt.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 26, 2011)

@USAF: The words "true hero" will piss anyone off. But its not impossible to gain deep satisfaction from ambulance work, even after many years. Plenty of blokes here that have been in the job 30 years or more still say they get up in the morning and enjoy going to work. 'Course, the ones that don't shot themselves years ago, or became train drivers, but just sayin'. 

I wouldn't quite use the term "sheer feeling of accomplishment" but its not that far off the nice feeling I get out of picking granny up off the floor, giving her a quick check up, making a cup of tea, having a quick chat about her grandson and moving on. How about, turning on the sirens for the kids of the hypo you just reanimated. People die, get sick and live in miserable situations but its not my fault and its not my problem. Occasionally I get to make it just the tinniest bit better for them. I'm pretty happy with that. Sure I'm looking forward to an MPH and some research, some public health policy lobbying and so on but for now it sure beats the s**t out of being a tax accountant.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

Brown likes the people side of being an Ambulance Officer.  You can talk to many different people during the day, each has thier own unique perspective or problem or personality and that makes it increadibly interesting.

Brown finds people absolutely fascinating and loves getting the opportunity to talk to lots of different people about different things; like some bloke who just won ten grand on the lotto, to nana and her nice house and pictures of grandchildren, to the newlyweds and the young fella who got pissed and did something silly and everybody inbetween.

Brown would be lying if Brown said Brown did not enjoy the medical side of it too, Brown finds that highly fascinating.  

Then there is the variety - its not the being chained to a desk robbing people of money for some corporate evildoers and slowly dying inside while doing so, it means you can use your hands and do something dexterious.

Oh and speaking of meeting people, if it werent for Ambulance then Brown would not have met Mrs Brown.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Either you're a newbie or a narcissist or both.  The "feeling of accomplishment" will fade with time.  After one, five, ten or fifteen years (in other words, however long it takes one to mature enough to realize that "good calls" are a bad thing for the patient) the feeling of accomplishment comes from getting through a shift without having to touch a patient.  The only truly good shifts are when no one needs us because that means no one is that sick, in that much pain or suffering that much.
> 
> Maybe it's the burnout talking but it scares me to hear people talk about how some aspect of this job "makes me feel like a true hero" or the "sheer feeling of accomplishment you get after running a 911 call".  The former is a sign of an unbalanced and unchecked ego normally because the only truly functional definition of a hero is someone who can control their emotions well enough to function in situations where other people panic and not let anyone else realize your just as scared as they are.  If you're not scared or frightened or otherwise bothered by the suffering of another person or animal, then you're a sociopath.  There are few things as insulting as being labeled a hero for simply doing one's job, except for seeing someone label themselves as such just because they think they look neat in the uniform.
> 
> ...



Sociopathic narcissist.  Really...... I mean really.

Unbelievable.  You know the real problem with EMS, lack of leadership and guidance from more experienced providers, instead they go on Charlie Sheen like rants that suggest  that they may have gone off the deep end.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 26, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Sociopathic narcissist.  Really...... I mean really.


To be fair...my first though was "newbie or something's really wrong with this guy" as well. That thought coming from a guy who has definite narcissistic tendencies at times.



CAOX3 said:


> Unbelievable.  You know the real problem with EMS, lack of leadership and guidance from more experienced providers,


Not speaking for usaf, but I know I get tired of trying to mentor these folks. They will ignore anything you try to tell them about the true nature of EMS because "your just burnt out". Six months later "your too nice, this isn't a taxi!". Two years later they're gone. To an FD, a PD, flipping burgers, or wherever the winds blow them.



CAOX3 said:


> instead they go on Charlie Sheen like rants that suggest  that they may have gone off the deep end.


Aren't we all a little off the deep end .


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 26, 2011)

> Not speaking for usaf, but I know I get tired of trying to mentor these folks. They will ignore anything you try to tell them about the true nature of EMS because "your just burnt out". Six months later "your too nice, this isn't a taxi!". Two years later they're gone. To an FD, a PD, flipping burgers, or wherever the winds blow them.



Exactly.  



> lack of leadership and guidance from more experienced providers,



The lack of leadership is not at the level of the "more experienced providers", it's far above us at the levels that set the standards that allow anyone to waltz in with minimal education and fulfill their hero fantasies.  If those of us at the senior levels of direct care were allowed to exercise leadership, the number of firings and suspensions for immaturity and general unsuitability would decimate our ranks of these wide-eyed and often unstable folks pretty quickly but unfortunately we are hindered from doing so because folks would then in turn accuse us of being too harsh.  Pick one: you either get to be nice and coddling and supportive to the failing newbies and degenerate losers in this field or you get to advance the field.   Having both is more or less impossible from a practical and functional standpoint.



> Aren't we all a little off the deep end



If we weren't before getting into this field, we all are after a while. 



> Sociopathic narcissist. Really...... I mean really


If you actually read what I said, I never said he _was _a narcissistic sociopath.  I said that if someone is not feeling emotions (other than the weird sort of glee some EMS personnel feel and label an "adrenaline rush") at the suffering of a person or an animal, then they have sociopathic features.  Labeling yourself a "real hero" because little kids look at you and think you're cool is a pretty narcissistic thing to do.  Don't you agree?



> instead they go on Charlie Sheen like rants that suggest that they may have gone off the deep end.


Nah, the only Coke fueling me is legal and comes in 2-liter bottles. LOL


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 26, 2011)

If I could just perhaps temper this a little.

Is there any sought after trade or profession where the new people aren't generally excited with the more romantic aspects of the job?

Is that really a bad thing?

I was that kid once. That is where the journey begins. 

Myself, and I think others agree, it is much easier to show the ropes and improve the eager new guy than the know it all or the guy so overwhelmed with the harships of the job. (The later of which, usually wash out in a spectacular way)

From my own perspective, I am trying to figure out if I am a narcissist or a sociopath. 

I look forward to the tough patients. The greviously wounded. The complex medical issues. Actually if there are less than 3 organ systems involved without opposing treatments, I think the case is rather routine. Never seen by anyone on staff before is even better.

It is not that I wish suffering on people. I don't.  But the ability to influence if people are sick or injured is well beyond my capability. 

I am always honored to be the person people seek help from. Not in pursuit of being the best, or a hero, or important. 

The patient seen tomorrow will not care about the patient helped yesterday or this morning. Sometimes that help is an easier death rather than going back to normal life. 

Not trying to pick on EMS providers, but most are removed from the recovery/disability/death after a long drawn out effort part of medicine. It is much easier to retain the enthusiasm and romance when the patient is dead or not dead whn you find them and the whole event is over in a few hours and the goal is a heart beating.

The only way to reduce the amount of undesirables in EMS is to increase entry standards. However, considering that a large portion of EMS providers are volunteers, with various ambitions and desires, EMS is one of the only opportunities available to them to be more than another nameless face and feel good. 

I don't forsee a way forward for EMS in the US without the support of the volunteer component.

In the meanwhile, the only option we have with the enthusiastic newcomers is to guide them or dissuade them. It seems better to me to have more friends than angry disillusioned exparticipants.


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm willing to mentor, but I'm tired of trying to do so for those who don't/won't listen. Like I said I've been called a "burnout with no feelings" and a "bleeding heart who needs to be tougher" six months apart by the same person. There's only so many times you can go through that rodeo.

Personally, I'm a narcissist. I'm motivated mostly internally, but I admit no small measure of satisfaction comes from being the guy at the station that has the answers, or the truck that other providers are glad shows up to back them up, or the one my boss doesn't "worry" about. I like complex cases and sick people because it feeds my internal need to be the best I can be as well as the external needs as well. I'm fairly certain you would have to look far and wide to find anyone in medicine who didn't have pathology. The key is if your able to put it aside or not.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 26, 2011)

*EMS and human goodness?*

When I started in EMS at uni, I was actually more misanthropic than I am now. Its largely EMS that has made me appreciate people's good sides, which probably says something about how much I hated humanity beforehand 

The thing that really got me (in a good way) is how strangers rally around someone when they're hurt or sick. Eg. Truck vs pedestrian I went to last year, industrial first aider from factory nearby taking good care of the ped, two other passers by directing traffic and a third random person wrapping his arms around the 6.2 foot, tattooed truck driver who had a torrent tears gushing out of his eyes. Overwhelmed with guilt and concern. All spontaneous and uncoordinated. 

I expected idiots, criminals, nutters and arseholes. But I never really expected that.
*
Has anyone here seen surprised by people's good sides* (whatever the motivation)? Hahaha.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Usaf I think your one of the key contributors on this forum.   The delivery at times leaves a little to be desired.

I'm one of the most opinionated people you will meet, if you haven't already noticed, this field makes me want to bang my head against a wall at times, for good reason.

My point is new providers at any level come into this field with a inflated sense of themselves, humility changes that quickly at least it did for me.

I don't think I'm a hero or a lifesaver, experience has taught me this.  Its refreshing at times to me to witness the new providers, their energy is palpable. Their here and their ready to save lives.  Their not jaded, judgmental or pessimistic and I envy that at times.

I doing like to rain on their parade, their children think there heros, what's wrong with that.

They will find out one way our another that it is rarely about saving lives, more like cleaning up the messes left behind, everyone needs to go through this its part of become a competent provider.

And yes I'm a little off the deep end, it comes with the territory.


----------



## Joe (Mar 26, 2011)

lights and sirens, and a sweet uniform... honestly, it looks fun and i think im good at it.( or atleast when i get hired) im 23 looking for a decent career where the scenery changes everyday. i can only look at the same chunk of grass or the same bobblehead on someones desk for so long. the fact you post up somewhere in the city and wait for a call to come in sounds sweet. along with all the blood and guts calls that come in.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2011)

Usaf im surprised at you. Youre not nearly as bitter as you  used to be. Am i rubbing on you?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 26, 2011)

> The delivery at times leaves a little to be desired.



I know and I have been trying to work on it.  



> They will find out one way our another that it is rarely about saving lives, more like cleaning up the messes left behind, everyone needs to go through this its part of become a competent provider



Point taken.  I guess I was just lucky that I realized it within the first year I was in the field.  Hell, I don't think I made it a few months even.  I remember getting invited to speak when I was 20 to a friend of mine's junior high class about being an EMS provider.  The timing could not have been worse- the call that pushed me over the edge of burnout the first time (the death of my friend John) was barely two months in the past- and I ended up giving a long-winded answer to a question about what it takes to be cut out for this field.  The teacher had filmed it.  She also was a volunteer EMT and so her assessment of what I had to say should count for something. She said it was the most brutally and emotionally honest assessment of a career she had ever seen given to her class in the 20 years she had been teaching.    When she showed it to me later (and gave me a copy), I ended up realizing what a physical toll this job had taken from me.  I looked about 15 years older than I actually was (which is saying something given that now- at 30- I still get pegged as being in my mid-20s).  She made the comment that my presentation that day should be "required watching" for every EMT student which is why she gave me a copy.  I'll see if I can find it to digitize it so I can post it on here.   However the gist of it was:  

"What does it take to be a good EMT?  A strong back, a tolerance for the excesses of your fellow man, thick skin, and the ability to stare the worst humanity has to offer in the face without blinking are good starters.  If you're going into the field with a soft heart and the belief you'll change the world,  you're going to find yourself the one bleeding- emotionally and socially- and will be the one changed.  There are the odd moments where you find yourself looking at the dead body of an accident victim and realize there's nothing that can be done so you just have this odd moment of pause because all you can do is take it.  You'll find yourself tending to little old ladies who call the ambulance because no one comes to visit them and they are lonely and their chronic ailments are a convenient way to get some "nice young folks" to come spend a few minutes.  You see the wages of self-abuse- the alcoholics, the drug addicts, the street walkers- and the victims of abuse at the hands of another.  Until you've seen what happens when a worthless sack of :censored::censored::censored::censored: masquerading as a mother gets upset and can not handle her four month old baby having colic so she uses a clothes iron to punish the child, you can't say you've seen the depths of human depravity.  This job shows you the absolute worst that mankind has to offer: the suffering, the selfishness, the torment, the sadism, the self-righteousness.  

At the same time, you get to see the absolute best that this planet has to offer.  You see a nine-year old boy step through a crowd at his church to perform CPR on his grandmother, while all the adults stand around and watch.  You see folks who have no responsibility for their fellow man risk their lives, give their time and sometimes pay dearly with their life, their skin, their sweat and their blood in the name of trying to alleviate suffering.  In this job, you have the opportunity to bring new life into this world and to ease the transition out of it.  It's the occupational equivalent of _A Tale of Two Cities_: it's the best of times and the worst of times.

The folks you work with run the gamet from those just there for the meager pay check to those whose whole purpose in life seems to be running around trying to fix other peoples' problems, often without a forethought for their own issues.  Some of them are burned out, some are obsessive and some are quite frankly on the verge of bat:censored::censored::censored::censored: insane.  The hours are long, the pay is atrocious, the working conditions are often :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty, the thanks are few and far between and what you see takes its pound of flesh.  You need look no further than me to see evidence of that.  

So what does it take to work in EMS?  It takes a very special kind of person.  It's not for the faint of heart, the thin-skinned, the bleeding hearts, those who aren't willing to work hard.  But if you can deal with all of this and are willing to put the necessary time and effort into honing and maintaining your skills, you can count yourself as having the privilege of being one of the few people turn to in the darkest of their moments."





> Youre not nearly as bitter as you used to be. Am i rubbing on you?



Giggity.  

....and yes, you are rubbing off on me a little.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2011)

> It takes a very special kind of person. It's not for the faint of heart, the thin-skinned, *the bleeding hearts*,



Excuse me, I do well in EMS, I have been told by more than one partner that I'm an awesome provider


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Excuse me, I do well in EMS, I have been told by more than one partner that I'm an awesome provider



You know that you also have my respect Sasha.  You're the rare breed of a bleeding heart with skin just thick enough to excel.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2011)

Skin has to be thick to go with my big head


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I know and I have been trying to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And for posts like this is the reason you are a valuable asset to this forum.

Your brutally honest, shoot from the hip, non sugar coated responses are both valuable and informitive.  

-much respect.

Now as far as you and Sasha rubbing on each other get a room already.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 26, 2011)

> Now as far as you and Sasha rubbing on each other get a room already.



I think my fiancee would have a problem with that. LOL



> And for posts like this is the reason you are a valuable asset to this forum.
> 
> Your brutally honest, shoot from the hip, non sugar coated responses are both valuable and informitive.
> 
> -much respect.



Thank you.  I try.  I appreciate you all keeping me in line when I get a little overbearing.  You have my respect for having the decency and patience required to put up with me.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I think my fiancee would have a problem with that. LOL



Bring her.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Bring her.



All right *Quagmire head bob*


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Bring her.



...........:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## medicRob (Mar 27, 2011)

easy access to narcotics without the man getting on my back about it.


----------



## Melclin (Mar 28, 2011)

medicRob said:


> easy access to narcotics without the man getting on my back about it.



We have narcotics? I've always been too drunk to realize.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 28, 2011)

Melclin said:


> We have narcotics? I've always been too drunk to realize.



oodles.


----------

